# right speaker or headphone is not working



## raparthi_dk (Aug 13, 2008)

i am unable to get sound from right speaker and right headphone


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

*Check:*

Your sound card's Mixer Panel to ensure you have left/right adjusted properly
Your sound card may have a speaker-test function, my RealTek tests with "Left" "Right" speech
Check your connectors (head phone & speakers) to ensure they are compatible with your sound card
Make sure the plug is FULLY inserted in the speaker card socket, it doesn't take much NOT to be fully inserted
Finally, you failed to state if this is a recent problem. (Speakers worked in the past)


----------

